# How to find best print size for an image?



## mthawkins (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm uploading a photo to Nations Photo Lab but having issues trying to find the best sizes without being cropped. Could someone give me the low down on how to find usable sizes?
The details are 4896 x 3264 at 300DPI.


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 21, 2018)

4896 x 3264 is 1.5:1
3x2, 6x4, 12x8, 24x16 are 1.5:1

4896, 3264/300 is 16.32x10.88 inches


----------



## mthawkins (Apr 21, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> 4896 x 3264 is 1.5:1
> 3x2, 6x4, 12x8, 24x16 are 1.5:1
> 
> 4896, 3264/300 is 16.32x10.88 inches



So if I wanted to maintain 300 DPI I would need to stay at 16x10 range? And switching around the numbers are ok, say 24x16 but 16x24?


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2018)

mthawkins said:


> I'm uploading a photo to Nations Photo Lab but having issues trying to find the best sizes without being cropped. Could someone give me the low down on how to find usable sizes?
> The details are 4896 x 3264 at 300DPI.


Actually, its 300 PPI (Pixels Per Inch), and that sets the _print _resolution.
4896 x 3264 is the _image_ resolution.
If you order a 10 x 16 print the PPI will be changed to 306 PPI for a full bleed print. (full bleed - image goes all the way to the edge of the print paper, so there is no border)
To print the long side 24" the PPI has to change to 204 PPI.
4896 px / 16 inches = 306 PPI
4896 px / 24 inches = 204 PPI
The print lab's RIP software will set the PPI appropriately for whatever size print you order.

24 x 16 would be a landscape/horizontal oriented print while 16 x 24 would be a portrait/vertical oriented print.


----------

